# sex once every six months



## tresamellifluous (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi guys, my husband and I are only having sex every six months, give or take. I don't like having sex with him because he is boring. When we do he gets off in like 30 to 45 secs. That is not fair to me. Takes me hour or two. Yes I have sex outside our marriage because I just can't handle the poor sex relationship we have. Then on the other side of it, the poor sexual relationship makes our daily life a strain also. Would appreciate your advice. O yes guess I should include some details here. We have been together almost seven years and I am 39 he is 37.


----------



## seeking sanity (Oct 20, 2009)

Get divorced.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes. Get divorced. That is exactly the best advise.

Of course he gets off in less than a minute! You sexually starved him for 6 months....and that is not fair to you? WTF! Let the man go already! He could do a lot better than you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Funny! Wait, not so funny. Wait, I have a few questions...

Why does it take you one to two hours?

Why are you only having sex once every six months?

Why don't you wear him out once so that he can have a go again and last longer?


----------



## Smackdown (Feb 21, 2011)

Do you know you are wrong? Does he know you have sex w/ other men? How often do you cheat on him and is it w/ the same man? Have you considered getting a therapist or seek MC?
Wait....you said "GUYS" are you looking for a date?
Mouse


----------

